# Freshwater Aquariums > New To the Hobby ? >  new tank

## weekerrie

i have just bought a tank and have set it all up what temp should i have the thermo at? it dont tell u in the booklet i got with the tank, and i dont want to freeze or fry the poor wee fishes. :lol:

----------


## Kirsty

> The ideal temperature for most freshwater tropical fish is be between 76 and 80 degrees F.


Mines is at 80 Degrees.  :fishy:

----------

